# Poorly common toad



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Last bank holiday, I found a toad in my parent's garden. Mum said that she'd seen one that had black stuff round it's eyes and had popped him down behind a rock in the rockery. We went to look, and the toad crawled out from where it was hiding and I put my hand out under it's chest. Well, it hopped onto my hand and clung on for dear life. So, I instantly forged an emotional bond with this toad and wanted to help it. On closer inspection the poor thing actually had loads of leeches over both eyes and some under it's chin. 

After phoning various wildlife people, I eventually phoned the vets that my reptiles go to and they said normally the RSPCA would take them and then take the animal to their practise, but since it was bank holiday and someone was there we could take the toad straight to them. Anyhow, on the following Tuesday I phoned the vets to ask what had happened to the toad, and they said that unfortunately it had been put to sleep. 

I thought I'd put this story on here in case anyone else has encountered similar with a toad. Here's the best pic I took of the poor thing. It was so sad.


----------



## leopardgeckobanter (Sep 3, 2013)

the rspca do alot of good however they could do woth putting abit more effort into their reptile department and instead pf confiscating animals from people who cant afford vet bills and have a burning passion for their animals they should help fund the bills instead of taking away for them to not find a home and be put down

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

They weren't my first point of call for help! I just felt that i had to do something to help the poor thing. It was very sad. I would have loved it if the toad had been able to be treated so I could have returned it to where it was found. Sadly, I think there were too many leeches to make any help possible.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The RSPCA are more interested in killing off injured wildlife than healing and releasing.

Their general standpoint nowadays to injured wildlife is that if it can't be released on the spot instantly, then it's euthansed.

Of course if there's a TV crew with them at the time, then they rescue them - cos it's good publicity to bring more money in to pay their bosses' inflated salaries and buy prime building sites to put multi-million pound buildings on


----------

